# saddle for paso fino/qh



## robren (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a 7 year old paso fino/qh gelding.  He is a sweet guy, but I am having a heck of a time fitting a saddle for him.  He is extremely short-backed and his whithers are almost non-existent.  He is a rescue and has been doing well, but I got him for trail and I am pretty much doing ring work.  Anyone know of a really good, comfortable paso saddle that is not too expensive?    I have tried so many saddles on this guy.  Part of the problem I am having is that not too many folks up in NH understand gaited horses let alone paso finos!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jul 3, 2011)

Tried maybe an Arabian tree?

Looking for some English-like or western-like? Maybe look into an Ortho-Flex since they have some plantation and endurance type saddles that may fit the bill with a flexible tree.

What do you plan on doing? Trail riding? Showing?


----------



## robren (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for responding!  I am riding in a dressage saddle because I like the deep seat.  I love to trail ride and wanted something comfortable and secure that fits him well.  I will look into your suggestions.  I tried an Aussie endurance and really didn't like the pollies so I don't think that will be an option..but I am keeping an open mind!  I came off him 4 weeks ago and broke some ribs and just started riding again last week so I want something that is really hard to come out of!!


----------



## goodhors (Jul 5, 2011)

Any local saddle fitters you could visit?  You may be amazed at what they can tell you in making your new horse comfortable while working.  

The Paso's I know are very short backed, with wide, round shoulders, no height to the withers.  Rider friends have bought old saddles, from when QHs also looked like that.   Horse and rider both seemed happy with the saddles, so that is one idea.  A round skirt on Western saddles helps, so the Paso can turn without hip hitting the skirt.  Western may not be what you want though.

The saddle fitter can measure, give you numbers, perhaps advise someone to restuff your English saddle to fit your horse.  We find old English saddles often have compressed or shifted stuffing from years of riding, so they sit crooked on ANY horse.  Wool stuffing felts with heat and moisture from hours of riding time.  If you ride in that saddle often, put in hours riding daily, you may need it checked every six months or so.  As horse muscles up, develops strength from being ridden, his back shape will change, so again the saddle may need stuffing changed to fit well.

Shims and built up pads are not advised, they are stop-gap measures.  They don't stay in place well, get compressed to make hot spots.  Saddle STILL is not the correct fit, just has more stuffing under it.  Find a saddle to correctly fit the equine first, then find that type tree in seat size and flaps that will make you happy riding him.


----------



## animalfarm (Jul 8, 2011)

arab tree.  Arabs are short backed with round barrels. If you like a dressage saddle, go with a wintek adjustable tree. You probably need one of the widest inserts they have.


----------

